# Just ordered this! Sounds pretty good.



## ReformedWretch (Dec 31, 2004)

The Revelation Pack:
Get Back to the Future: A Study in the Book of Revelation and Prophecy CD-ROM 2004 "“ a retail value of $49.95! for only $39.95!

Back to the Future: A Study in the Book of Revelation

By Ralph E. Bass, Jr.

Now that David Chilton´s Days of Vengeance is out of print, you´ll be needing a good partial preterist commentary on Revelation to take its place. The author was a dispensationalist for thirty-five years. Like so many of us, he was asked questions he could not answer using the dispensational system. Like a faithful Berean, "œhe searched the Scriptures" (Acts 17:11) for an answer. In some ways, this is a better commentary than Days of Vengeance. The author avoids some of the more speculative interpretations outlined by Chilton. Like Days of Vengeance, you get a verse-by-verse commentary of the text. Bass´ exposition is clear and to the point. You never find yourself wondering whether he is stretching the meaning of the text to make it fit a pre-conceived position. The author interacts with alternative interpretations, especially the foolishness of dispensationalism. I like the way he starts off his exposition of Revelation 11: How is a rebuilt temple apparent, the interpretation given by futurists, when the text doesn´t say a thing about a rebuilt temple? Those interested in Bible prophecy cannot afford to pass up this commentary on the most quoted prophetic book of the Bible and the one least understood. Is it perfect? No, but it´s the best one out at the moment. Get a copy before it goes out of print. (Hardback, 536 pages)

In addition, you will receive a CD of some of Gary DeMar´s unpublished prophetic writings in PDF format:

Selective Prophecy Works "“ Volume 1

* Islam and Russia in Prophecy
* Does the New Testament say Anything About a Rebuilt Temple?
* The Esther Connection in Zechariah 12 (unabridged)
* An Exposition of Matthew 24:14 (the most comprehensive exposition ever written on this passage).
* The Abrahamic Covenant: Fulfilled or Postponed?
* Is Circumcision an Everlasting Covenant?
* And David Chilton´s Exposition on 2 Peter 3.


----------



## ANT (Dec 31, 2004)

I have had the CD for a while. It's pretty good. 

I should be receiving the commentary on Revelation tomorrow in the mail. (Hopefully) :bigsmile:

I just ordered a bunch of books earlier this week from American Vision.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Dec 31, 2004)

Looks interesting Adam. I never heard of Ralph Bass (?) though. I'd be curious about the Islam part.

Where'd you find this?


----------



## ConfederateTheocrat (Dec 31, 2004)

I have an autograph copy of Ralph Bass' book!!! It is excellent! You will love it. 

Mr. Bass is a wonderful man, and a great author. Interestingly enough, I met him on a message board.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SmokingFlax_
> Looks interesting Adam. I never heard of Ralph Bass (?) though. I'd be curious about the Islam part.
> 
> Where'd you find this?



Found it here;

http://www.americanvision.com/

In the "store"


----------



## SmokingFlax (Dec 31, 2004)

Oh man!

I'm almost sorry I asked -now there's another few hundred dollars I'm gonna have to spend. There are some interesting books there.


----------



## ANT (Jan 1, 2005)

I know all about it. I have ordered so many books from American Vision over the past couple of years. They always have good stuff. 

From time to time check out the damaged/discounted books section and you will find some great deals.


----------

